
Anti-Vaxers Aren't Stupid - tacon
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/02/anti-vaxers-arent-stupid/462864/?single_page=true
======
osullivj
Disappointed. I thought this article was going to be about DEC Vax hardware.

